# MEIN AGRESTI REBUILD PROJEKT



## Affekopp (15. März 2016)

*MEIN AGRESTI REBUILD PROJEKT*

Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt das Rad zu verkaufen, damit Platz für ein neues Agresti-Projekt entsteht. Ich habe mich jedoch (zum Glück) umentschieden und möchte das Rad wieder in einen neuwertigen Zustand versetzen.

Das Rad wurde 2013 erstmals aufgebaut, somit gehört es zu den letzten „echten“ 26er Generationen – ein weiterer Grund es zu behalten. Ich habe es nun im Winter komplett zerlegt, alle Teile gründlichst gereinigt & gewartet, die Verschleißteile ersetzt sowie Gabel/LRS zum Service gebracht.

Der Rahmen ist aktuell bei Agresti. Details sowie ein Bild folgen sobald ich den Rahmen wieder in Empfang genommen habe.

Hier ein „kleiner“ Vorgeschmack – die Farbe wird auf jeden Fall bleiben:








… und los geht’s!


----------



## Affekopp (15. März 2016)

... los geht´s mit den schon bekannten *King Cage* Flaschenhalter -  2 Stk. in der Zahl und wie es sich für einen Stahlrahmen gehört in der schlankeren *Edelstahlversion*:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (16. März 2016)

Ist ja hochfrequentiert hier  

... also weiter im Trott:

Hier meine *Race Face Turbine Kurbel* mit neuen *Original Kettenblätter*

*

*


----------



## Affekopp (16. März 2016)

... hier noch ein kleiner Ausblick "_Wo die Reise hingeht_" 




[= alter Baustand koloriert]


----------



## cluso (16. März 2016)

Klingt interessant...

ich bin dabei.


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. März 2016)

Die Farbe ist klasse und der Rahmen hat was


----------



## Affekopp (17. März 2016)

Und weiter... mit der Schaltgruppe: *Sram XO 3x10 schwarz/silber*

Für mich immer noch unagetastet hinsichtlich der Schaltperformance. Immer und bei allen Widrigkeiten "_knackig_" und "_definiert_". Ich habe zwar keinen ausgeprägten Gewichtsfetisch, dennoch sind die *Schrauben am Schalthebel* aus *Titan*.

*





*

*

*

PS: die Reinigung war eine heiden Arbeit. Das möchte ich meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht zumuten.


----------



## Affekopp (20. März 2016)

Heute etwas mehr Informationen - ich war ja einige Tage "Abstinent" 

*A:* die *Fox 32 Float 100 FIT CTD QR 26" Factory Kashima Mod.2014* in 26 Zoll mit einem schlichten 1-1/8er Schaft. Regulärer UVP horrende 999,- EUR(!), jedoch kann man die Gabel mit etwas Glück im Abverkauf auch zu einem faireren Preis ergattern. Das Nachfolgemodell ist zumindest in dieser Version über die üblichen Onlineshops nicht mehr verfügbar – nur noch über den Fachhandel. Mit einem Gewicht lt. Herstellerangabe von *1.390 gr.* meines Wissens eine der leichtesten jemals „Original“ erhältlichen Fox F100

By-the-way: Vorher hatte ich temporär eine GA-Kilo. Diese wurde bei einem kapitalen Crash mit meinem ersten Custom-Rahmen (von Mi-Tech) stark beschädigt, wonach das Vertrauen in die Gabel verloren war. Das Instandsetzen hat 50% vom Neupreis veranschlagt(!) Die Performance war zudem auch nicht wie erwartet. Das einzige was gut passte, war, dass Agresti zur gleichen Zeit seine Werkstatt bei German Answer in Altenstadt hatte.














*B*: die *Shimano XTR Race Disc-Brake BR-M987 Mod. 2014 *mit neuen *Koolstopp Belägen *inkl. *Trickstuff Matshi Shimano/Sram Ausleger*


















*C:* gefahren mit *Avid Bremsscheibe* - welche eine absolut zuverlässige Performance abliefern. Kein Quitschen, Verzug, etc.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2016)

Und was wiegt die Gabel abseits der Herstellerangabe?


----------



## Affekopp (20. März 2016)

... das wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerne 

Ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis von "*1.) Wertigkeit/Qualität/Funktion - 2.) Ästhetik - 3.) Gewicht 4.) P/L-Verhältnis*" sind für mich wichtige Faktoren. Falls es jedoch eine Priorität geben sollte, dann nach dieser Reihenfolge.

Aber den "_Gewichten aufs letzte Gramm_" schenke ich nicht sonderlich viel Bedeutung. Ich habe (und möchte) auch keine Waage.

Edit 24.03.2016:
"Funktion" und "Ästhetik" ergänzt


----------



## TiJoe (22. März 2016)

Ein sportliches 26er Stahlprojekt, da lese ich doch gerne mal mit! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (22. März 2016)

Der Steuersatz: *Chris King Sotto Voce schwarz*

*

*


----------



## Affekopp (23. März 2016)

*Tune Schraubwürger Sattelklemme 30,0mm schwarz
*


----------



## Affekopp (24. März 2016)

Wechseln wir nun in einen der "schönsten" Bereiche des Radsportes - *die Laufräder(!)*

*Naben: Acros A74 
Felgen: ZTR Alpine
Speichen: CX-Ray
Gewicht: 1374gr.
100% Handarbeit von [URL='http://www.german-lightness.de/']german-lightness[/URL] *

* selbstverständlich war der Laufradsatz frisch beim Service und ist seitdem ungefahren.


----------



## Affekopp (25. März 2016)

Die Schnellspanner... *DT Swiss RWS*

Zweifelsohne passen Sie optisch nicht perfekt. Aber bei mir steht die Funktion bekanntlich an erster Stelle. Und für mich sind die RWS defintiv die stressfreisten, komfortabelsten und somit besten Spanner am Markt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2016)

Bevor keiner was sagt: bisher sehr stilvolle Teileauswahl! Viel kann ja nicht mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (26. März 2016)

Stahl und 26" -> klasse! Besitze ja selbst nur Stahl in 26" 

Bin auf die weiteren Teile und das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (26. März 2016)

@lupus_bhg ... hast du dir für Ostern eine Bart wachsen lassen


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2016)

Nur der Hut und die Sonnenbrille sind neu


----------



## Affekopp (26. März 2016)

… in diesem Jahr soll es in jedem Fall schnell werden. Am HR hat sich der Reifen bereits bewährt, war unauffällig, zuverlässig & robust. Echte "TL" Reifen sind im 26er Sektor (bei Maxxis) leider rar gesäht. Hinsichtlich der Dichtigkeit gab es bei Maxxis erfreulicherweise nie Probleme - nur die Flanke war etwas anfällig. Hoffentlich ist dies mit "EXO" nun erledigt.
*
2x Maxxis Crossmark Exception Series EXO*


----------



## Affekopp (27. März 2016)

... die *Tubelessventile (ein muss):*


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. März 2016)

Schick schick und bisher sehr gute Teilewahl


----------



## Affekopp (27. März 2016)

*Shimano XT Kassette und Kette (NEU)*

Unspektakulär & definitiv nichts besonderes. Nicht zu schwer und verrichtet zuverlässig seinen Dienst. Für das Gebotene noch recht preiswert - für Verschleißteile durchaus ein wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## brigdompteur (27. März 2016)

Wird sicher gut,schau hier gerne öffters rein.


----------



## Affekopp (1. April 2016)

Lange habe ich auf zwei Päckchen gewarten. Der Postbote


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2016)

Saugutes Bild


----------



## Affekopp (2. April 2016)

Diese Mal ohne "Postbote"

... mit einem Bestandteil des zweiten Päckchens geht es zunächst weiter.

*Faktor: "kleinkarriert*"

Ebenfalls sehr lange war ich auf der Suche nach farblich perfekt passenden Spacern mit max. 34mm Außendurchmesser! Fündig geworden bin ich bei "*Deda*". Das Photo zeigt den *3mm* Carbon und *Alu Spacer.* Letzterer passt farblich Ideal. Die abgerundeten Kanten lassen Ihn zudem noch etwas schlanker wirken und auf die "Microgramm-Differenz" ist geschissen(!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (3. April 2016)

Der Vorbau: *Thomson Elite 90mm* und in der schönsten Form - die *0°* Version...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2016)

Ich überlege auch schon ewig, mir das Ding an alle Räder zu schrauben. Einfach zu schön. Dich muss ich wohl nicht fragen, was die Titanschrauben an Gewicht gespart haben?


----------



## Affekopp (3. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...) Dich muss ich wohl nicht fragen, was die Titanschrauben an Gewicht gespart haben?



Korrekt 

Von allen Vorbauten die ich bisher in Händen hielt (u.a. Race Face Turbine, Syntace F109, div. Ritchey, div. Easton, etc.) fasst sich der Thomson (sowie die anderen Produkte der Marke) mit Abstand am Wertigsten an.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Korrekt
> 
> Von allen Vorbauten die ich bisher in Händen hielt (u.a. Race Face Turbine, Syntace F109, div. Ritchey, div. Easton, etc.) fasst sich der Thomson Vorbau (und auch die anderen Produkte der Marke) mit Abstand am Wertigsten an.


Der Race Face Turbine sieht meines Erachtens auch nur auf Bildern richtig gut aus. Live finde ich ihn eher so lala.


----------



## Affekopp (3. April 2016)

… warum keine Masterpiece?!?!

Da eine „*Elite Sattelstütze*“ einfach besser zu einem „Elite Vorbau“ passt. Wen interessieren schon ~40 Gramm Differenz 

Die Klemmung bleibt definitiv unangetastet und Original. Selbstverständlich Klassisch in *27,2* mit einer Länge von *330mm!*


----------



## cluso (3. April 2016)

Fein fein fein bisher...


----------



## Affekopp (5. April 2016)

… der „aufgewärmte“ Klassiker: *Selle Italia Flite Flow *mit *TI316* Gestell:


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. April 2016)

Hm. Langsam würde mich ja schon ein Bild vom Zwischenstand interessieren


----------



## Affekopp (6. April 2016)

Mich auch... der Rahmen ist leider noch bei Agresti und ich werde Ihn erst in den kommenden Wochen abholen können. Deshalb muss ich es leider etwas in die Länge ziehen.

Bilder folgen sofort, sobald ich Ihn wieder in Händen halte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (7. April 2016)

Nun wieder einen Schritt zurück... der Lenker *Syntace Duraflite Carbon 630mm*. Die Original Syntace Lenkerendkappen habe ich *schwarz lackiert. *

*





*


----------



## Affekopp (11. April 2016)

Nachdem ich über 10 Jahre im Marathon/CC Bereich mit Ergon gefahren bin, und immer sehr zufrieden war, kann ich nicht ganz von Ergo Griffen ablassen. 

Geworden sind es die *ESI FIT XC Silikon Griffe *

*

*


----------



## Affekopp (12. April 2016)

Ich bin noch am überlegen* Alu Ventilkappen *von *R2* zu montieren. 

Die Teile kosten nicht viel, aber es ist dennoch Spinnerei , dass steht außer Frage. 

... mal sehen!


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. April 2016)

Warum lässt du sie nicht einfach komplett weg?


----------



## Affekopp (12. April 2016)

Gute Frage - Nächste Frage.

... habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht. Optisch finde ich es jedoch ansprechender "Mit".


----------



## Affekopp (12. April 2016)

*1. Baustand: LRS Vormontiert *

Im Vergleich zum Trail LRS meines NS Eccentric ein Federgewicht!

Nach 1/4 jähriger Winterphase ist es immer wieder beachtlich wie leichtfüssig und antrittsstark sich ein leichter Marathon/CC LRS beschleunigen lässt. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die erste Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2016)

Wann kommt denn nun der Rahmen?


----------



## Affekopp (13. April 2016)

... der Rahmen ist schon beim Lackierer. Ich denke noch ca. 1 Woche!

Ich gehe mal auf die Suche nach Lückenfüller, ggf. findet sich noch etwas.


----------



## Affekopp (14. April 2016)

... eine Hommage an die Laufräder mit Acros Naben. 

Das Tretlager: 
*
Acros A-BB MT  *"Steelecht" mit Edelstahlkugelager. Bisher das langlebigste Lager in meinen Händen und läuft immer noch seidenweich. Als kleines Detail passt es auch noch sehr gut zu den Acros Naben.


----------



## Affekopp (29. April 2016)

Nun _endlich_ das Highlight – der *Agresti Rahmen *

Aufgrund der Nähe sowie der netten und guten Beziehung zu Agresti habe ich das Rad für das Aufbauprojekt neu pulvern lassen. Die Farbe ist eine Hommage an das „british racing green“ alter Tage, trifft es jedoch nicht ganz - ist dunkler und mit Metallic Effekt. Es ist selbstverständlich Geschmackssache aber mir persönlich gefällt die gewählte Farbe noch besser als das Original.

*Highlights/Techn. Features:*

Chris King Sotto Voce Steuersatz
Ausfallenden von Paragon Maschineworks
angelötete Edelstahl Chainsuck Blech auf der Kettenstrebe
Anschläge für eine durchgängige Zugverlegung
Direct Mount Umwerferhalterung
Sattelrohr für 27.2mm Sattelstütze (ohne Shim!)
1. Schicht: Zinkphospathierung
2. Schicht: Pulverbeschichtung
Wachs-Hohlraumversiegelung by Agresti


----------



## Affekopp (29. April 2016)

*aufgelötetes Agresti Logo & Anschläge für eine durchgängige Zugverlegung*





*aufgelötetes Edelstahl Chainsuck Blech auf der Kettenstrebe (in Rahmenfarbe überlackiert)*





*Direct Mount Umwerferhalterung*





*Agresti Krone am Steuerrohr*


----------



## Affekopp (29. April 2016)

*1. Zwischenbaustand:*


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2016)

Sehr schick und tolle Details


----------



## Affekopp (30. April 2016)

Die erste Probefahrt erfolgreich absolviert!

Schaltung/Bremse liefen bereits mit der Ersteinstellung perfekt. Ein großes Lob an die bewährte Shimano Disc sowie die Sram Schaltung. Das ist imho aktuell definitiv die beste Kombination.

Retrospektiv betrachtet definitiv der einfachste/stressfreiste Aufbau bisher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2016)

Zum abschließenden Urteil warte ich die Bilder vom vollendeten Rad ab


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2016)

... das Rad hat bereits die ersten Touren und gut 100KM hinter sich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne das Rad ja bereits sehr gut, bin aber nach den Touren am WE nach wie vor begeistert. Agilität und Wendigkeit sind beeindruckend!


----------



## corfrimor (4. Mai 2016)

Überragendes Bike! Bin hin und weg


----------



## Affekopp (8. Mai 2016)

Das Erste meiner Räder, dass eine Waage gesehen hat!

*Nettogewicht: 9,90 KG *(inkl. 2x60ml Milch / exkl. Pedale & Falschenhalter)*

Heutzutage definitiv kein respektabler Wert aber für ein Stahl HT absolut Ok. Interessant es mal zu wissen, aber eigentlich kratzt es mich auch nicht sonderlich.

*fahrfertig zzgl. Pedale (320gr.) & 2xFlaschenhalter (90gr.)  bringt es das Rad auf 10,31 kg - an der Kern Waage des örtlichen Händlers. Alle Gewichte selbstverständlich vorbehaltlich, dass die Waage richtig ging


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2016)

Gewicht ist volkommen in Ordnung und das Rad gefällt mir auch. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!
Kann's kaum erwarten, dass ich endlich meinen neuen Rahmen von Big Forest abholen kann. Wobei, auf die Rechnung habe ich keine Lust...


----------



## Affekopp (2. Juli 2016)

Hier nun mein *finaler Projektabschluss* mit der *endgültigen Teileliste*. Hinzugekommen ist nun lediglich noch ein neuer stil- und jahrgangstreuer VDO MC1+ Tacho:





_PS... richtig viele Touren habe ich aktuell mit dem Rad noch nicht unternommen. Ernsthaft rangenommen habe ich es <250KM und sonst nur als Begleitfahrzeug, wenn die Frau mit dem E-MTB ein paar KM abrockt - also somit primär leichte Gefilde ! Aktuell reizt mich eher die härtere Gangart mit meinem NS-Eccentric Cromo, Pike und Reverb. _


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2016)

Gutes Gewicht, schönes Rad


----------



## schlaffe wade (2. Juli 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... das Rad hat bereits die ersten Touren und gut 100KM hinter sich:



sehr schön. clean und funktionell, gefällt (auch wenn ich als agrestifahrer vorbelastet bin  )


----------



## Affekopp (28. August 2016)

Habe jetzt nun knapp 1.000 KM runter und demnächst gehts nach Italien.
Allerdings bislang nur "Schönwetterfahrten" als E-Bike Begleitfahrzeug.

Bei Matschfahrten und Gröberem nehme ich mein günstiges NS Eccentric mit Pike... eigentlich schade aber irgendwie möchte ich es nicht einsauen ;-)


----------



## Affekopp (25. September 2016)

Das Rad im Urlaub am Lago Maggiore auf dem Monterosso:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (7. Oktober 2016)

... Sattel & Stütze sind in Italien geblieben 

Stütze habe ich die Gleiche wieder bestellt. Als Sattel ist nun der *Fizik Gobi*, aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zum Ur-Flite, montiert.


----------



## PamA2013 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bin im Bikemarkt drüber gestolpert...
Grundsätzlich ein geiler aufbau, nur leider hasse ich shimano bremsen und ich hätte 1x11 statt 3x? genommen. Bei einem Hardtail macht 3x vlt sogar mehr sinn, ich habe aber vorne schalten als Kind schon nicht leiden können und bin echt dankbar für 1x.

Ich glaube dein Wunsch mit dem Käufer geht nicht auf. Niemand kann ein Bike so würdigen, wie der der es sich selbst aufgebaut hat 

trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## Affekopp (13. Oktober 2016)

Jupp, so richtig widersprechen möchte ich dir nicht.

*1.)*
Bzgl. der Bremse waren auch schon mehrere XO montiert. Optisch definitiv passender aber qualitativ eine Katastrophe. War im übrigen die 6te Avid/Sram Bremse in den vergangenen 12 Jahren, mit von Modell zu Modell schlechterer Qualität. Die XO (2 Varianten waren montiert) waren letztenendes der krönende Abschuss. Ich wollte nicht... aber "musste" förmlich zur XTR wechseln. Seitdem fahre ich nur noch Shimano, hatte noch null Probleme und mir kommt auch vorerst nichts anderes an meine Räder. Eine Bremse muss perfekt funktionieren, da bin ich pragmatisch!

*2.)*
1-fach an neuen Rädern Ja > aber bei diesem Rad passt es nicht dran. 26 Zoll und Stahl – hier ist 3-fach Pflicht!


----------



## PamA2013 (13. Oktober 2016)

Avid Code, beste Bremse die ich bis jetzt hatte! 4 Jahre ohne Probleme, ich habe die ersten 2 Jahre nichtmal entlüftet danach 1mal im jahr!


----------



## Affekopp (13. Oktober 2016)

Tja, ich bin erstmal "Avid" geheilt. Mit den neuen Sram´s werde ich es ggf. mal wieder versuchen, aber zum Zeitpunkt des Aufbaus gab es da noch nichts ordentliches. Habe es zwei Jahre hintereinander je mit dem XO Topmodell probiert - da war meine Juicy 7 zuverlässiger/stressfreier! Habe mich selbst jahrelang innerlich gegen den Schritt zu den Shimpansen gewehrt, aber bin letztendlich froh mich doch durchgerungen zu haben.


----------



## Affekopp (18. Oktober 2016)

Mein nächstes Projekt ist jedoch fast eingetütet, ich brauche nur noch ein bisschen Startkapital.

... wäre schön, falls sich ggf. ein "Liebhaber" findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (19. Oktober 2016)

Machsu bei letzes Preis Lan


----------

